
BurlapCraft – Using Minecraft to Improve AI in Robotics - kcaluru
http://h2r.cs.brown.edu/announcing-burlapcraft/
======
cjhveal
Seems to show database error for me. Here's a link to google cache[1].

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://h2r.cs.brown.edu/announcing-
burlapcraft/)

~~~
kcaluru
It looks like the link is working now

------
ragnar123
Error establishing a database connection..

~~~
kcaluru
The website went down for a bit but it is back up now.

